# Hydraulic Motor - Vermeer R23 rake



## 32-0-0

So I've started the prep work for repainting our rake. While doing that I saw that one of the hydraulic motors is leaking fluid.

I want to get that fixed while the rake is in the shop, but I've never worked on a hydraulic motor before.

I've always been told the Vermeer R23 and John Deere 700 rakes are the same except for the color. Is this true? I've looked at the schematic for the motor on the JD 700 and it doesn't look that complicated. However, I don't know if any special tools would be needed to break the motor apart?

My thinking that it's probably only the front seal that needs to be replaced, but may as well replace all the seals and o-rings while I have the motor off.

So is there anybody out there that has worked on these motors and is so, is something that is easy or better left to a shop experienced in working on hydraulic motors? Also, will the seal kit for the JD 700 work on the R23 motors?

Thanks in advance for any guidance and adviance,
Chris


----------



## Tx Jim

Yes you're correct in that the parts for rake between JD & Vermeer will interchange because Vermeer built the rake for JD. There's a serial number break on JD but seal appears to be the same part number(T60050) BUT this disclaimer shown below appears when number is entered on JD parts site. I've never resealed a rake motor but I would only replace the leaking seal,housing seal & dust retainer.

The part T60050 is no longer available. Contact your local John Deere dealer for other options.


----------



## mlappin

Resealing a hydraulic motor is a crap shoot. Sometimes it works, sometimes there is just too much internal wear and the seal won't take it. If the seal isn't much then go ahead and try it, won't be out nothing but the cost of the seal and labor.


----------



## somedevildawg

All hydraulics here go to a hydraulic shop.....quite a few within 25 miles to choose from here. If ya want to ship it, I can give you the name of a reputable one.


----------



## Gearclash

Sounds like most likely you have a leaking output shaft seal. I've done a few of those. Not rocket science. On those motors it may be possible to R&R the seal without taking the endplate off, but generally the endplate has to come off. Keep everything CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN. One scratch can affect a hydraulic motor. Check the bearings that the output shaft rides on, any looseness is not good, replace the offending parts or the motor. Check the output shaft for a groove where the seal rides. If there is a groove most likely the shaft will have to be replaced.


----------



## Farmboy62

Gearclash said:


> Sounds like most likely you have a leaking output shaft seal. I've done a few of those. Not rocket science. On those motors it may be possible to R&R the seal without taking the endplate off, but generally the endplate has to come off. Keep everything CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN. One scratch can affect a hydraulic motor. Check the bearings that the output shaft rides on, any looseness is not good, replace the offending parts or the motor. Check the output shaft for a groove where the seal rides. If there is a groove most likely the shaft will have to be replaced.


I am looking for the hyd motor part number on the left hand side standing behind the rake on my r 23 Vermeer rake


----------



## Gearclash

Farmboy62 said:


> I am looking for the hyd motor part number on the left hand side standing behind the rake on my r 23 Vermeer rake


I don’t have a parts list available for the R23. Might have to contact your nearest friendly Vermeer dealer. I would think both motors are identical. @Tx Jim is it possible you can find the pn by looking up parts for the JD 700 rake?


----------



## Tx Jim

IIRC part # encircled in yellow is a Vermeer part # but I could be mistaken. https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/68857/referrer/navigation/pgId/322226702


----------



## Tx Jim

You're welcome


----------

